# D2 & Micarta EDC



## SubVet10 (Apr 28, 2019)

Six inch "pocket" knife
Camo canvas micarta; Blue plastic liner
1.5 x 1/8" bar stock 
First attempt with making a blade from scratch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Apr 28, 2019)

You may have one and i cant see it now - but scribing a center line to grind to helps hold you on course to the vertical center angle... black the steel w sharpie b4 u scribe so u have a contrast...

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SubVet10 (May 1, 2019)

Echoashtoreth said:


> You may have one and i cant see it now - but scribing a center line to grind to helps hold you on course to the vertical center angle... black the steel w sharpie b4 u scribe so u have a contrast...


I did do that. At this point a can of Dykem would last a life time. One thing i have seen is to mark it from both sides. Even if not perfect and produces two lines.

Edit: picture did not seem to want to focus on the steel: hence the blurriness


----------



## SubVet10 (May 1, 2019)

Lessons Learned: Label up, down, lefty, righty. It is because of my large margin of error on cutting the scales from sheet stock that they are still salvageable here. As you can probably see I got a little topsy turvy trying to pre-fit them.


----------



## SubVet10 (May 14, 2019)

Scallops just don't only taste good with butter and garlic

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

